# Post-op critical care



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all - I'm having a brain-block.  Patient had to have an emergency hysterectomy after retained products of conception/placenta previa from a failed legally induced abortion (by another surgeon).  My surgeon did the hysterectomy.  *IF* she met the documentation criteria (she doesn't - didn't document time) - but *IF* she had, is critical care reportable by the same physician who performed the surgery?  _I'm thinking no_, but want some other valued input please!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 6, 2009)

*I'm thinking no ...*

Lisa,
GREAT question! 

I'm thinking no, mostly based on the fact that our CV surgeons do *not* bill critical care for their post op patients (and they are virtually ALL in the intensive care unit). 

But then, our intensivists cover the unit and bill the critical care codes for the patients.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Tessa - I advised not to code the CC and she agreed with me.  I would love to hear more opinions/input if any one is interested  .


----------

